# What's the Worst Thing You've done as a Driver?



## Rebuconductor (Mar 3, 2017)

For me I'd probably say it was when I excepted a Lyft request at the airport (I was also next in the queue with Uber). A lady called to tell me that I was picking up her mother, not her, and I was only taking her 5 miles down the road and she was going to pick her up after work. I immediately hit cancel. A minute later I got an Uber request. The ride ended up being over a hundred miles with a $50 cash tip. Douchy but profitable.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I refuse to answer this question on the grounds that it may incriminate me


----------



## BardleDooMamo (Jul 1, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I refuse to answer this question on the grounds that it may incriminate me


This thread is a trap.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BardleDooMamo said:


> This thread is a trap.


See Rule 34


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

Clicking this thread.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I refuse to answer this question on the grounds that it may incriminate me


----------



## Ex_Uber_Ant (May 31, 2017)

Just plead the 5th Amendment!


----------



## Rebuconductor (Mar 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I refuse to answer this question on the grounds that it may incriminate me


I wasn't interested in your stories about beastiality.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Rebuconductor said:


> For me I'd probably say it was when I excepted a Lyft request at the airport (I was also next in the queue with Uber). A lady called to tell me that I was picking up her mother, not her, and I was only taking her 5 miles down the road and she was going to pick her up after work. I immediately hit cancel. A minute later I got an Uber request. The ride ended up being over a hundred miles with a $50 cash tip. Douchy but profitable.


TUDB
(Typical uber driver behaviour)


----------



## BardleDooMamo (Jul 1, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> TUDB
> (Typical uber driver behaviour)


Shill


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> TUDB
> (Typical uber driver behaviour)


Hey lilCindy , this is driver talk. You are invading our privacy and making unwanted comments.


----------



## Rebuconductor (Mar 3, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> TUDB
> (Typical uber driver behaviour)


Hey stinky pinky. What's the worst thing you've done?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hey lilCindy , this is driver talk. You are invading our privacy and making unwanted comments.


HOW RUDE !


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Rebuconductor said:


> I wasn't interested in your stories about beastiality.


Wasn't even a real service dog


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Cell phone found in backseat, meet pond beneath this bridge. I think this will be a long lasting relationship.


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Rebuconductor said:


> For me I'd probably say it was when I excepted a Lyft request at the airport (I was also next in the queue with Uber). A lady called to tell me that I was picking up her mother, not her, and I was only taking her 5 miles down the road and she was going to pick her up after work. I immediately hit cancel. A minute later I got an Uber request. The ride ended up being over a hundred miles with a $50 cash tip. Douchy but profitable.


I picked up these for wild young guys after bar closing time. As we were driving away, I saw a young woman wearing a short white dress. She was one of the most beautiful woman I have seen before. When she turned around, she had a huge disgusting poop stain on the back of her white dress ".
"Guys look" I screamed. All 4 men made a loud guttural groan together followed by laughter.


----------



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

I had a passenger who was so drunk he would not wake up when we got to his destination. Seriously would not wake up. I even shook him by both shoulders and no response. I checked to make sure he was breathing, then carried/dragged him lifeguard style onto the lawn of the address given and dumped him there. I knocked on the door and drove off.









Yep, that's a Fatburger uniform.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

What's the worst thing I've done as an Uber driver?
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
Your mother.


----------



## Rebuconductor (Mar 3, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> What's the worst thing I've done as an Uber driver?
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ...


She told me she cancelled because your rating was so low.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> What's the worst thing I've done as an Uber driver?
> 
> Your mother.


Never gets old!!!


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Rebuconductor said:


> She told me she cancelled because your rating was so low.


It's true - she gigged me for unprofessional behavior. Said I was like most men - sloppy, loose, and tended to wander.


----------



## Rebuconductor (Mar 3, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> It's true - she gigged me for unprofessional behavior. Said I was like most men - sloppy, loose, and tended to wander.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-be-a-5-star-passenger.181336/#post-2699262

Follow these steps from Stinky Pinky on how to be a 5 star driver.



Rebuconductor said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-to-be-a-5-star-passenger.181336/#post-2699262
> 
> Follow these steps from Stinky Pinky on how to be a 5 star driver.


Oops, wrong thread.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-how-to-get-5-stars-avoid-1-stars.178931/page-29#post-2696895


----------



## Coconutz (Mar 8, 2016)

Surprisingly, this thread is making me mildly excited about my shift tonight, not exactly sure y tho.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> TUDB
> (Typical uber driver behaviour)


Driving other people is a HUGE source of passenger fraud.

"I never took that ride" and the payment can turn from $50+ to getting the entire trip clawed back out of your account. The passenger's phone won't be on either end of the trip. You have nothing to go on for the trip, no way to prove anything except your word.

Uber drivers are victims of scams, all the time... ALL the time...

As someone who has done both uber and a taxi,

It's easier to rip off an uber driver than a taxi driver. (because I can always make taxi customers pay up front) (And uber's CSRs are just that bad)

I won't have a taxi customer claim i never gave them on a ride and have them succeed in getting the payment clawed back. To think so is an absurdity)


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

I Just ask the pax how much is uber charging them? Then knock off a few bucks and offer if they pay me cash i will cancle the ride and drive them for that instead.. easy peasy


----------



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

Rebuconductor said:


> She told me she cancelled because your rating was so low.


She's just tired of taking all those pool rides.


----------



## Rebuconductor (Mar 3, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> She's just tired of taking all those pool rides.


She said she waited forever but you never came


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

That fatburger story was hilarious I lol'd


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

way back when uber was new in my city I got a ping, around 1am... pulled up to the pick up, a house. then I get a call. the drunk guy was 2-3 miles away. I drove towards him and cancelled at minutes... I got his ping again. I took it, pulled into the pick up, dude left walked across tn e street to Mcdonalds... he called I said be right there.. cancel collect fee again...

got his request again... I accept and picked him up. Dude starts going off abput the dumb ass driver that got lost and charged him 2x... I mean going off, telling me he talked to him on the phone giving directions and the guy was an idiot..blah blah. he had no idea it was me. well, this drunk dumb ass eats in my car, tells me how stipid tje other guy was and how he's going to get home and request rides until he finds him so he can beat his ass, again still not knowing I'm the other guy... 

Well all that and then the drunk has me drop him at his car, 1 mile away. 


I called 911 and followed him until he was pulled over.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

wk1102 said:


> way back when uber was new in my city I got a ping, around 1am... pulled up to the pick up, a house. then I get a call. the drunk guy was 2-3 miles away. I drove towards him and cancelled at minutes... I got his ping again. I took it, pulled into the pick up, dude left walked across tn e street to Mcdonalds... he called I said be right there.. cancel collect fee again...
> 
> got his request again... I accept and picked him up. Dude starts going off abput the dumb ass driver that got lost and charged him 2x... I mean going off, telling me he talked to him on the phone giving directions and the guy was an idiot..blah blah. he had no idea it was me. well, this drunk dumb ass eats in my car, tells me how stipid tje other guy was and how he's going to get home and request rides until he finds him so he can beat his ass, again still not knowing I'm the other guy...
> 
> ...


Oh ****, you win. You win this thread so hard. Fckn lmao


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Shynrix said:


> Oh &%[email protected]!*, you win. You win this thread so hard. Fckn lmao


True story too! I had myself convinced I was just being a good citizen but as time passes I can admit it was equal parts concern/spite if not more spite.


----------



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

Rebuconductor said:


> She said she waited forever but you never came


She's just trying to dodge the cleaning fee.


----------



## BardleDooMamo (Jul 1, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> way back when uber was new in my city I got a ping, around 1am... pulled up to the pick up, a house. then I get a call. the drunk guy was 2-3 miles away. I drove towards him and cancelled at minutes... I got his ping again. I took it, pulled into the pick up, dude left walked across tn e street to Mcdonalds... he called I said be right there.. cancel collect fee again...
> 
> got his request again... I accept and picked him up. Dude starts going off abput the dumb ass driver that got lost and charged him 2x... I mean going off, telling me he talked to him on the phone giving directions and the guy was an idiot..blah blah. he had no idea it was me. well, this drunk dumb ass eats in my car, tells me how stipid tje other guy was and how he's going to get home and request rides until he finds him so he can beat his ass, again still not knowing I'm the other guy...
> 
> ...


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Cleaning fees


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Rebuconductor said:


> For me I'd probably say it was when I excepted a Lyft request at the airport (I was also next in the queue with Uber). A lady called to tell me that I was picking up her mother, not her, and I was only taking her 5 miles down the road and she was going to pick her up after work. I immediately hit cancel. A minute later I got an Uber request. The ride ended up being over a hundred miles with a $50 cash tip. Douchy but profitable.


I'm against soliciting info for the purpose of cherry picking, but if they volunteer it, all bets are off.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I've done anything too bad. I always try to do my best, lol!


----------



## manymancruz (Sep 13, 2016)

fork2323 said:


> I Just ask the pax how much is uber charging them? Then knock off a few bucks and offer if they pay me cash i will cancle the ride and drive them for that instead.. easy peasy


How much do you knock off percentage wise


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> HOW RUDE !


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> TUDB
> (Typical uber driver behaviour)


5 miles in 10 minutes is worth $7 from SFO. And u have to drive 5-10 minutes to pick them up after waiting for the ping from a lot nearby. So it makes no sense to not call and find out if ur about to be ripped off so u can cancel. U think u can get by if u spend ur work hours making that little? Or would u try a little harder to make money and let those 5 milers find better transportation like grown ups?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

I make wrong turns all the time and never change the fares. Kaching!!!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Took my first trip.


----------



## Ex_Uber_Ant (May 31, 2017)

Congratulations! You have taken exactly one more trip than me today.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Go online today. It will be the same answer tomorrow


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Cancelling on riders who are impatient, rude, ask me to hurry, or can't position their pushpin in the right spot.

Sucks for the pax, but I'm not sacrificing my ratings to pick them up.

If I was driving a taxicab all those folks would get rides. As it is they are SOL because I don't pick people up who try to get me fired for doing so.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Fuber in their faces said:


> Cell phone found in backseat, meet pond beneath this bridge. I think this will be a long lasting relationship.


Yep I never found anything left in my car you most have lost somewhere else


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

Accepted my first pax


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> I had a passenger who was so drunk he would not wake up when we got to his destination. Seriously would not wake up. I even shook him by both shoulders and no response. I checked to make sure he was breathing, then carried/dragged him lifeguard style onto the lawn of the address given and dumped him there. I knocked on the door and drove off.
> 
> View attachment 136194
> 
> ...


I guess working at Fatburger sucks so bad that you need to get chocolate wasted in the DAYLIGHT and pass out cold in an Uber. Shit!


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

What is the worst in terms for the company or the passenger? Because cancelling on a lyft request for an uber request is good for uber.


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

I had a pool pickup at an emergency room at a hospital, I pull up, wait patiently, then call pax. He answers and says he is at the entrance. I tell him I am at the entrance on so and so steeet where the pick up location at the app is showing. He then starts yelling and telling me he is at a different entrance, and was rude as shit, so I hung up, cancelled, got the fee, and got a ping from him again. I accepted, waited the two minutes and cancelled again and took off. Sorry, don't be yelling at me when you can't be at the location where the app is showing to pick you up.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> way back when uber was new in my city I got a ping, around 1am... pulled up to the pick up, a house. then I get a call. the drunk guy was 2-3 miles away. I drove towards him and cancelled at minutes... I got his ping again. I took it, pulled into the pick up, dude left walked across tn e street to Mcdonalds... he called I said be right there.. cancel collect fee again...
> 
> got his request again... I accept and picked him up. Dude starts going off abput the dumb ass driver that got lost and charged him 2x... I mean going off, telling me he talked to him on the phone giving directions and the guy was an idiot..blah blah. he had no idea it was me. well, this drunk dumb ass eats in my car, tells me how stipid tje other guy was and how he's going to get home and request rides until he finds him so he can beat his ass, again still not knowing I'm the other guy...
> 
> ...


You just made my night! Had 15 trips mostly $4 and $5 trips. Long ass night, but you just made it a bit easier. Been doing this shit for 3 years, I will get my revenge when I am about to quit this mother****ing demoralizing gig!



Dude.Sweet. said:


> I had a pool pickup at an emergency room at a hospital, I pull up, wait patiently, then call pax. He answers and says he is at the entrance. I tell him I am at the entrance on so and so steeet where the pick up location at the app is showing. He then starts yelling and telling me he is at a different entrance, and was rude as shit, so I hung up, cancelled, got the fee, and got a ping from him again. I accepted, waited the two minutes and cancelled again and took off. Sorry, don't be yelling at me when you can't be at the location where the app is showing to pick you up.


Accepting a second from a pax you just cancelled on is a recipe for disaster! Never give them that opportunity, you will be guaranteed a ****ed up trip, 1 star rating and possibly being accused of something...


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

They were intending on cancelling the whole time.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Yozee said:


> You just made my night! Had 15 trips mostly $4 and $5 trips. Long ass night, but you just made it a bit easier. Been doing this shit for 3 years, I will get my revenge when I am about to quit this mother&%[email protected]!*ing demoralizing gig!


I actually enjoy it most of the time but there are some people I could do without ever having met. I do not do this full time usually, a few hours here and there mostly from home and Fri and/or Sat night.

I get some satisfaction out of knowing I'm keeping people from killing themselves or someone I care about. I've talked peole out of driving mant times. I've gone as far as driving them part way for free. One woman, I drove about 15 miles home.

She was wrecked, I mean WRECKED! 1st time uber user, not a kid either, 40. We get to her home, beautiful house in a new gated community, easy 750k. she had a few things I helped her with. Then, she asks if I'll follow her out to us1. She was going to drive. Brand new Audi A7, Black. I tried to talk her out of it, she wasn't having it... I followed her to the gate and tnen pulled in front of her. I told her she was all over the road... told her I'd call 911 if she drove and offered to drive her to where she was going. I wound up driving her car, the Audi, 2 miles to her friends house and taking an Uber back to my car... She paid for the Uber, I tipped him. She did not tip me, no cash.

I believe I did the right thing....

The guy in my origanal post, he was a special kind of asshole.... I even tried to talk him out of driving but he wasn't hearing it. He truly deserved the proverbial "3 hots and a cot."

I never felt bad, still don't.


----------



## Stripzip (Mar 16, 2017)

Kept the barf bag hidden in the glove box so I could get my vomitorium bonus!

I seriously LOVE the barfers (well, after a stop at the 24 hour carpet shampooer on Trop)....well... I don't love them, I love the fat bonus. I go all CSI Miami and treat it like a crime scene and take pics and upload video of the event and present it to Uber like my car is practically ruined instead of the five minute stop for cleaning. 

I see a drunk staggering and stumbling towards the Uber line I say "please let it be me"!

And it is even better in a shared pool ride, as it provides a learning experience for the pax who is barfed on.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I once bought a pax a vitamin water.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I keep logging on day after day.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Stripzip said:


> Kept the barf bag hidden in the glove box so I could get my vomitorium bonus!
> 
> I seriously LOVE the barfers (well, after a stop at the 24 hour carpet shampooer on Trop)....well... I don't love them, I love the fat bonus. I go all CSI Miami and treat it like a crime scene and take pics and upload video of the event and present it to Uber like my car is practically ruined instead of the five minute stop for cleaning.
> 
> ...


Really? to me, it's no even close to being worth it. Even when we got $200.00 is wasnt worth it.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

I'd happily take $200, but even after 2000+ late night bar trips, no luck. I guess I drive too smooth.


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> I once bought a pax a vitamin water.


I gave a pax $100 once. She was sobbing because her car had been towed. I offered to help pay the tow fee.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

Worst things I've ever done:

Kicked out 3 piggish and drunk 45 yos after I found out they were going to make 3 separate stops (I wouldn't have gone further than the first house, but they were discussing it amongst themselves), there was already a decent surge in cc and bar was about to close on a Saturday and I was 10 speeding minutes away, and then one said "how about watching the road instead of your phone?". "Yeahhhh... thiiiiisssss isn't going to worrrrkkkk..." my line every time I kick people out mid trip. Kicked them out blocks away from any brightly kit streets in northeast philly. As they argued, one said "Don't worry, Karen. We will just give him a one star!" Karen didn't realize that I get one stars for things as trivial as taking a route faster than one the pax likes to take but doesn't tell me.



lesh11 said:


> I gave a pax $100 once. She was sobbing because her car had been towed. I offered to help pay the tow fee.


Nice, man. Thank you for your kind gesture!


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

lesh11 said:


> I gave a pax $100 once. She was sobbing because her car had been towed. I offered to help pay the tow fee.


The hell, you MONSTER!!!

Mine only cost me an $1 since it was a 2 for $3 deal & I wanted a vitamin water.


----------



## kyle91 (Nov 27, 2016)

reaperducer said:


> I had a passenger who was so drunk he would not wake up when we got to his destination. Seriously would not wake up. I even shook him by both shoulders and no response. I checked to make sure he was breathing, then carried/dragged him lifeguard style onto the lawn of the address given and dumped him there. I knocked on the door and drove off.
> 
> View attachment 136194
> 
> ...


did you try to wake him up


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

kyle91 said:


> did you try to wake him up


Thats when these come out


----------



## HelloFromTheUberSide (Mar 28, 2016)

this happened a few months ago... (copied and pasted from another forum)

Last night ended up being the night of the never ending douchbags.

In the first 2 hours, I had 3 no-shows, two "we're waiting on my friends... they'll be here in a minute" rides, and just an endless stream of assholes. As it started to slow down and pings were getting less frequent I accepted a request that said 12 minutes away, but ended up being closer to 20 due to the roads, lights, etc. I pull into a really nice neighborhood and get to the pin. I don't see anyone waiting. Before I even have a chance to start my timer, the pax cancels! I was livid! Yes, I know I got the whole $3.75 for the cancel, but I just drove 20 mins to the middle of nowhere and now had to drive back. I was so pissed.

However, here's where him living in an isolated part of town screwed him royally. I stopped at a gas station just outside the neighborhood to use the bathroom and get a drink. As soon as I got back in the car, I got another ping from the same general area. I accept it. Sure enough, it's the same asshole. I IMMEDIATELY call him. As soon as he answers I confirm it's him and just unload on him. I call him an entitled piece of shit for wasting my time. I tell him he can go **** himself and that he won't be going anywhere tonight. He stammers and asks who I am and what's going on. I tell him that have all night and I'm going to sit right here and accept all of his requests the rest of the night and then make him wait before I cancel on him. You think my time is worthless? I have all night, and I hang up. I sit at the gas station for about 10 minutes and he tries again. I accept and he cancels. I drive about a block down and park on a side street. He tries again after 5 mins or so and gets accepted and immediately canceled on. I drive back to the gas station. This time it was about 15 mins before he tried again. I canceled immediately and selected Fraudulent Rider. At this point it had been close to an hour since he first requested the ride. Either he gave up after that or just found another ride because I hung around for about 10 more minutes and there wasn't another request. I finally left, figuring I had tortured him enough for one night.

Was that more of a waste of my own time than he did? yes.

Could I have done something more productive? of course

Was it satisfying to screw around with a pax to teach him a lesson? you're goddamn right it was!

PS - before anyone says anything, his destination was a dance club downtown. He wasn't trying to get to a hospital or work or to go see his grandmother or anything like that. He was just an asshole... and so was I!

PPS You can look at the trip history and see the entered destination on a canceled trip


----------



## old geezer (Feb 1, 2016)

the worst thing I ever did was sign up for Uber and Lyft. I recently got conned by a rider to drive to New York City from Portland Maine. She assured me I would be paid 340. plus an 80.00 cash tip. Like a fool I went not knowing Lyft has a maximum payout of 200.00 So I wound up with 150.00 plus 80 not enough to hardly cover my gas, tolls and wear on car. She was here on a student visa from China. Little ***** never got back to me when I said she had left jewelry in the car. Yes I know I should have known but didn't so my bad.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Nothing bad enough to get me fired. Well, nothing that I would confess to.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

got some kids going back to the college...

about half way there I smelled it...

she had threw up all over her boyfriends lap...

I said "can't take her anywhere"...

boy did that piss her off...

dropped them...got a full cleaning fee..

done for the night...ka-ching...

told myself...never say that again...8)

Rakos


----------



## Zuber7 (Jun 1, 2017)

Rebuconductor said:


> She told me she cancelled because your rating was so low.


Tell her to hit me up, i got an XL for her


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> TUDB
> (Typical uber driver behaviour)





Cableguynoe said:


> Hey lilCindy , this is driver talk. You are invading our privacy and making unwanted comments.


This was dumb Cindy's last post about a week ago. I take full credit for shutting her up. You're welcome!

I expect about 200 likes for that.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

I kidnap my pax and torture them before I kill them and skin and them to make my new suit


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> What's the worst thing I've done as an Uber driver?
> ^
> ^
> ^
> ...


PAPA?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

darkshy77 said:


> I kidnap my pax and torture them before I kill them and skin and them to make my new suit


wow. This escalated very quickly!


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> wow. This escalated very quickly!


Yes Dexter it has.....


----------



## UberMurphy (Dec 24, 2016)

SadUber said:


> I've done anything too bad. I always try to do my best, lol!


I was thinking that the racist gift bags were bad!! Or maybe the disco ball and smoke!!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

The worst thing I have done as an Uber driver? Pfft....that would even twitch the needle on the worst things I have done just for fun.


----------



## Hans GrUber (Apr 23, 2016)

This isn't that bad, and almost a regular thing, but I'm a big spite cancel-er. Last night I show up at a destination; it's a cul de sac. Two bars are at the end and the one they pinged me for was the one on the right. Now, keep in mind, slow slow day and DF is on, so I know I'm getting a good trip with distance. It's raining and no one is showing up, but I see a group of 3 people at the other bar looking at me. The closest I could get to them on the road was maybe 40 more feet. So 3 minutes pass. Then I see the girl pick up her cell, start tapping it and my phone rings. I don't answer. 4 minutes. Phone rings again. Don't answer. Cancel trip. If they had called upon my arrival I would have acquiesced and drove the tiny distance, but having my time wasted, coupled with the disgust I have for what babies people have become, I was happy to cancel. Also, they would have had to get rained on regardless of where I parked. It amazes me how people have me driving them like 4 blocks, or pax that have me drive an additional 7 feet after stopping to drop them off so they will be immediately out front of their house in their gated community.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Hans GrUber said:


> This isn't that bad, and almost a regular thing, but I'm a big spite cancel-er. Last night I show up at a destination; it's a cul de sac. Two bars are at the end and the one they pinged me for was the one on the right. Now, keep in mind, slow slow day and DF is on, so I know I'm getting a good trip with distance. It's raining and no one is showing up, but I see a group of 3 people at the other bar looking at me. The closest I could get to them on the road was maybe 40 more feet. So 3 minutes pass. Then I see the girl pick up her cell, start tapping it and my phone rings. I don't answer. 4 minutes. Phone rings again. Don't answer. Cancel trip. If they had called upon my arrival I would have acquiesced and drove the tiny distance, but having my time wasted, coupled with the disgust I have for what babies people have become, I was happy to cancel. Also, they would have had to get rained on regardless of where I parked. It amazes me how people have me driving them like 4 blocks, or pax that have me drive an additional 7 feet after stopping to drop them off so they will be immediately out front of their house in their gated community.


I hate people that don't cross the street or walk a little and demand you be right in front of them. They totally deserved it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The passenger's phone won't be on either end of the trip. You have nothing to go on for the trip, no way to prove anything except your word.


Uhhh, yes you do. The account holder ordered the Uber and entered the destination. I've never once been scammed or had a third party ride fare removed.


----------



## Kayla J. Modschiedler (Oct 20, 2016)

I have a service dog and my last ride of the night on a Friday was being a ****** about me having my service dog in the car, never mind she slept the whole time and didn't pay the guy or his mother any attention the whole ride. He was drunk as hell and being a complete asshole, talking shit about me, my dog, my car etc. He was telling me his mother was afraid of my service dog, (they were both Indian and she didn't speak English). So I told him I was allowed by law to have her with me to aid me etc. Then he tells me "Aww I know this is why I don't like America" um ok moron. So he was telling me every dog he came across bit him, mostly I was thinking because he was a complete moron and probably abused them. So after I dropped them off at the casino, I turn around and look and the backseat is filthy dirty. I took pictures and sent it in for the cleaning fee and got $20 added on to his $26 fare. Could have been him or could have been the 10-12 other pax I had that night, but don't be a dick to me or my dog.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

My first week of driving I get a ping to an address, and I drive and park in front of a hotel or condo (I forget which) on A1A and next to the pin on the map. I don't see my pax so I send a SMS telling them "Your driver is here, I'm parked out front" They text back "We are coming down now in the elevator"

I wait another 3-4 minutes and when I still don't see them I call the folks and say "Hey, I'm parked in such and such kind of car in front of "the name of the place" and I don't see you. They say "We aren't at that place, we are at "a different name of a place" which I don't recognize. I tell then they might as well cancel and re-request since I'm at the pickup location and they aren't.

A minute later after they cancel, I backup and pull out, headed home since I'm done driving for the night, and I see a group of people standing in front of the next building North of where I was parked, that I couldn't see for some tall hedges. Close but no cigar I think, sucks to be you. Next time you should make sure the pin and address are correct in your request.

When I got home I sent a message to Uber requesting the passenger not be charged a cancel fee since I'm a new driver and don't want to profit from other people's stupidity. Uber sends back a message that makes me think their off shore support can't comprehend my request. I'm pretty sure the cancel fee was never cancelled but I didn't follow up figuring that the passenger could always complain as well if they wanted a refund.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The ones you REALLY need to watch for...

Are those that are on top of the building...

They are the hardest to see...

I just shimmy up the drain spout...

Hop them on my back...

And swing them down to ground level...

They always tip me well for that...8)

Rakos


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Not exactly proud of this and realize I was in the wrong but here goes.

A few weeks ago, I got a call to an "upscale" condo pickup and was on my way. As I am like 1/2 mile away on a four lane road, I see some maniac come up behind me, tailgate less than a car length and then go to pass me on the right. I was annoyed at something else and though "screw this person!" and stupidly sped up to not let them pass to spite them. My (left) turn was coming up anyway, so I figured it would be the end of it.

They get back behind me and follow me down the not-so-busy side road. Okay, coincidence... Then as I pull into the condos, they are still following me! I slowly navigate the complex as they continue to tailgate me. As I approach the pin, I pull over early as to not endanger an innocent pax and in a way to not box myself in. I ready myself and phone for a possible crazy roadrage a-hole but the car zooms past and parks ahead at the pin. Well, this could get awkward, I think, as I pull up.

It turns out (you guessed it!) that a pretty blonde girl gets out with a glowing phone and starts waving at me. " You've got to be $#%&ing kidding me!" I smile and wave back, start to slow down... but then keep going all the way out of the complex and "Cancel: Do Not Charge Rider". I went offline and down to the airport a few miles away. I got a ping from them again, twice, this time with a nice surge but didn't want to play that game or deal with it. I hope they eventually got a ride.

It was just a good reminder not to bring any personal baggage to (any) job. After 3k rides, I guess I am somewhat jaded and more callous but still no excuse. Just a stupid moment and nothing serious came of it thankfully.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

You know I have had pax race to catch me...

They put in the request...

Then they try to time it...

So that they arrive about right...

Just as I pull up..for a ride home...8O

You just NEVER know...

What those screwy pax are thinkin...

Rakos


----------



## reaperducer (Apr 23, 2017)

kyle91 said:


> did you try to wake him up


What part of "Seriously would not wake up. I even shook him by both shoulders and no response" did you not understand?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

yeah, I would have to pass on the opportunity to bare my soul.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

BardleDooMamo said:


> Shill


Lil Cindy is sure addicted to UP.net



wk1102 said:


> way back when uber was new in my city I got a ping, around 1am... pulled up to the pick up, a house. then I get a call. the drunk guy was 2-3 miles away. I drove towards him and cancelled at minutes... I got his ping again. I took it, pulled into the pick up, dude left walked across tn e street to Mcdonalds... he called I said be right there.. cancel collect fee again...
> 
> got his request again... I accept and picked him up. Dude starts going off abput the dumb ass driver that got lost and charged him 2x... I mean going off, telling me he talked to him on the phone giving directions and the guy was an idiot..blah blah. he had no idea it was me. well, this drunk dumb ass eats in my car, tells me how stipid tje other guy was and how he's going to get home and request rides until he finds him so he can beat his ass, again still not knowing I'm the other guy...
> 
> ...


IDK....I think ur moves were very prick-ish.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

Yozee said:


> You just made my night! Had 15 trips mostly $4 and $5 trips. Long ass night, but you just made it a bit easier. Been doing this shit for 3 years, I will get my revenge when I am about to quit this mother&%[email protected]!*ing demoralizing gig!
> 
> Accepting a second from a pax you just cancelled on is a recipe for disaster! Never give them that opportunity, you will be guaranteed a &%[email protected]!*ed up trip, 1 star rating and possibly being accused of something...


I hear this "rule" all the time on this board. Don't accept a ride from a pax you cancelled on. But I've done it a bunch of times; and I've never had a problem.They're grateful to have a ride. The pax know they weren't there in time and they don't know that you were the one pressing the cancel button; they probably think it's Uber doing it. They never even say anything.

(I should mention that I don't really care about my rating and I've dabbled in 4.5 territory several times. But still, I say, take that cancel payment, then take that ride payment. It makes a minimum fare worth it. )


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm waiting at a stoplight to go across Broad Street for a pickup at the Space Needle. I can see a loading zone is available right where the pax should be. I also see a group of pedestrians jaywalking across the street towards me. Cars are forced to slow down and stop because of the jaywalkers (cars had the green light). The jaywalkers see my car and make for me- yep, they are my pax.

I roll the passenger window down a little....

"are you Uber?"
"yes"
they reach for the door to find it locked....
"I'm sorry, I can't take you on this trip"
"Why not?"
"Well, I just saw you jaywalk across the street and I don't give rides to jaywalkers"

up goes the window, cancel the trip, and as I drive off I hear them say incredulously to each other 'Jaywalking?"

yes, jaywalking across a busy street against a light causing cars to stop is reason enough to cancel a trip


----------



## Normanite (Jun 28, 2017)

As far as I'm concerned, this is the worst thing I've done. Some random goober pax might disagree.

Pickup spot was nuts. Cars parked up and down the block on each side of the road and no sign of a pax. I couldn't just post up in the middle of the street and block traffic so I turned down a side street, circled around and found a spot on another side street very, very close to the pin. It wasn't dark yet so I could easily spot someone looking for their Uber. Wow, I got lucky, I thought.

Pax calls. First thing out of his mouth is, Normanite, I have no idea what you are doing. I paused for a second and then I replied, I'll tell you what I'm doing, I'm canceling this ride, you moron. I'm more ashamed of being a telephone tough guy than anything. That includes driving for Uber.


----------



## Yozee (Jun 7, 2017)

NorthNJLyftacular said:


> I hear this "rule" all the time on this board. Don't accept a ride from a pax you cancelled on. But I've done it a bunch of times; and I've never had a problem.They're grateful to have a ride. The pax know they weren't there in time and they don't know that you were the one pressing the cancel button; they probably think it's Uber doing it. They never even say anything.
> 
> (I should mention that I don't really care about my rating and I've dabbled in 4.5 territory several times. But still, I say, take that cancel payment, then take that ride payment. It makes a minimum fare worth it. )


They never mention anything = They are good at hiding it. Drivers get pissed when pax cancel a ride, pax are not different.

I would not want to deal with passengers I just pissed off, not worth $5 trip & 1 star.

Same goes to the pax who sounds irritated when I call to find out where they are, and MY fav are the one's that send me to voice mail after two rings 100 % cancel.


----------



## SadUber (Jun 8, 2017)

I lied to Uber customer support about the reason why I was changing the rating of a p a x.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

reaperducer said:


> I had a passenger who was so drunk he would not wake up when we got to his destination. Seriously would not wake up. I even shook him by both shoulders and no response. I checked to make sure he was breathing, then carried/dragged him lifeguard style onto the lawn of the address given and dumped him there. I knocked on the door and drove off.
> 
> View attachment 136194
> 
> ...


Not surprised. I've never met a fatburger employee that I've liked. Do they employee only the dicks of the world that can't keep other jobs or something?


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

lesh11 said:


> I gave a pax $100 once. She was sobbing because her car had been towed. I offered to help pay the tow fee.


Women know how to use their feminine wiles and turn it into cash. Cold hard truth. I'm sure you're a good guy, but you're going to be played.


----------



## popcollar2014 (Nov 15, 2016)

Trying to out think the GPS to their destination. Then I ended up stopping the ride early on the app.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Robertk said:


> I'm waiting at a stoplight to go across Broad Street for a pickup at the Space Needle. I can see a loading zone is available right where the pax should be. I also see a group of pedestrians jaywalking across the street towards me. Cars are forced to slow down and stop because of the jaywalkers (cars had the green light). The jaywalkers see my car and make for me- yep, they are my pax.
> 
> I roll the passenger window down a little....
> 
> ...


lol awesome


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

Pull up in front of a house on a narrow street and there is nowhere to legally park and the driveway is full so I park in their neighbours driveway. About two or three minutes goes by and a guy comes out to light up a smoke and drink his beer. I think to myself there is no frigging way this is my passenger, nobody could be that disrespectful. About 30 seconds before I get my cancel fee, two girls come out drinks in hand and slowly start walking towards my car. I back out of the driveway and start edging forward as if I'm going to pick them up. As they are walking toward me I'm watching my timer 5,4,3 *locks door*, 2, 1... screech past them and my car drives through a deep ass puddle and absolutely drenches them from head to toe (_this was not intentional but a sweet bonus_). I slow down to give them the finger and drive off into the sunset with my $3.75


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> I Just ask the pax how much is uber charging them? Then knock off a few bucks and offer if they pay me cash i will cancle the ride and drive them for that instead.. easy peasy


Yeah and if one passenger claims you did that you are deactivated.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

When I first started Uber I was a bit anxious. I go to this store to pickup these two huge people/couple. They were literally going on the other side of the highway which was like 5 minutes. The guy comes in asks me if I smoked and I said well I'm a smoker... and he begins to say he is allergic and got all sniffy wiffy. So I told them they had to leave they got pissed but than left... I just felt uncomfortable as heck.


----------



## CanadianUberMan (Jul 23, 2017)

One Saturday night in the early A.M. I got a request from three very inebriated female passengers. One of them had a cart of eggs in her hand as she entered my car which kind of baffled me. I start my normal conversation "Hey how's it going?", she replies, "Shit! My boyfriend just cheated on me and I want to go to his house right now and egg it!". This solved the mystery to why she had eggs on her, but I wasn't sure if I wanted to go along with it. I was a pretty new driver at the time and I cared a great deal about my rating, so I thought maybe they'll rate me low if I don't go ahead with their request. So I said to her "You have to do it quick if we do it. In and out." They were all giggly agreeing to it. So I drive to her ex's house very carefully with the music off to avoid any sort of attention. I stop and declare "OK, go." They get out of my car and start throwing all of their eggs at his house. My heart rate according to my Apple Watch was at 131 BPM. Then the women started to yell at the house which had me going even more, "YOU SUCK!". I wanted to speed off but I stayed and yelled "get back in!". When they all got back inside I floored it down the street and turned the corner. This remains to be my most interesting story of all!


----------



## Kayla J. Modschiedler (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm seriously getting tired of the hood rat moms who never have child seats but make it my problem that they don't. When I say no it's always "OK am I going to get my refund?" No ***** you're going to get charged a no show fee. And quit making your comfort a priority before your child's safety


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Kayla J. Modschiedler said:


> I'm seriously getting tired of the hood rat moms who never have child seats but make it my problem that they don't. When I say no it's always "OK am I going to get my refund?" No ***** you're going to get charged a no show fee. And quit making your comfort a priority before your child's safety


I'd never let my kids ride without proper car seats and would feel like a scum bag for asking someone else to allow that kind of behavior in their vehicle. I see it at the airport all the time with other desperate drivers.


----------



## Kayla J. Modschiedler (Oct 20, 2016)

Veju said:


> I'd never let my kids ride without proper car seats and would feel like a scum bag for asking someone else to allow that kind of behavior in their vehicle. I see it at the airport all the time with other desperate drivers.


I agree I see it here too there is no way I'm going to let someone in my car with small children without a car seat. I have actually had a woman try to bring a very small baby in my car without a car seat. They honestly don't get it

Ok new worst thing I ever did: I had an UberEats delivery at a major hospital here. Huge hospital, no parking without getting towed. So the guy isn't there to pick up his food, I text him, 5 min still not there. I got pissed and left his food with the *****y information lady who said "you can't leave that here". "Well I just did" and walk out.


----------



## drunkinUber (May 7, 2018)

long haul a sleeping rider


----------



## massey (Jul 7, 2018)

driving for uber


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

drunkinUber said:


> long haul a sleeping rider


Told a pax that I was avoiding an accident on the freeway. Ended up being a more pleasant/scenic route that "I discovered"

Pax tipped me $10. "Thanks for the lovely ride. Nice to see the scenery"


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

Gave out expired mints.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

TXqwi3812 said:


> Gave out expired mints.


Winner


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Gave two riders call them "indians" a ride from indianapolis airport to Terre haute on a 2x surge. About thirty minutes into the trip I notice one lean forward in the darkness and his friend say "he has a camera". After I drop them off I get some steak and shake and look in the back at what they did... turns out he spit on the floor.

My instincts kick in and I pour soda on the floor and crumple up some onion rings and burger, basically make a crime scene.

Collect $150 cleaning fee and $130 for the ride....

This has happened 2x now....


----------

